# Support group in Raleigh, NC



## ramac (Oct 29, 2006)

:sas


----------



## Kindred (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm so glad I found this!! I used to live in Garner, but now staying with my parents in Southern VA. I'm looking for employment in the Raleigh area, and hope to be moving back there soon. I've bookmarked your site.


----------

